# Any particular time of the year when rents for apartments are lowest?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Any particular time of the year when rents for apartments are lowest? 

Or a time where there is more room for negotiations. I mean everyday the apartment is not rented, the owner is losing our on rental income. I don't know but i was thinking maybe there is a certain time of the year when the demand is the lowest and therefore there might be some room to push the agents for a lower price?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

rahzaa said:


> I mean everyday the apartment is not rented, the owner is losing our on rental income.


You haven't met many Dubai landlords have you ? 

A lot of rental properties sit empty all year round because the landlord bought it for cash, is watching it appreciate and cannot be bothered with the hassle of renting it out.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> You haven't met many Dubai landlords have you ?
> 
> A lot of rental properties sit empty all year round because the landlord bought it for cash, is watching it appreciate and cannot be bothered with the hassle of renting it out.


True!

But i did meet an agent few days a go for an apartment on the palm. I asked him why this particular apartment was going for 10K cheaper compared to other in same buidilng. He said owner doesn't want to waste any time in renting it out. 

Afterall 150K AED per year comes to about 3K AED per week. Why loose out on this rental income.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> True!
> 
> But i did meet an agent few days a go for an apartment on the palm. I asked him why this particular apartment was going for 10K cheaper compared to other in same buidilng. He said owner doesn't want to waste any time in renting it out.
> 
> Afterall 150K AED per year comes to about 3K AED per week. Why loose out on this rental income.


Hi,
As already stated, many people that buy properties in Dubai are from less stable countries both in the region and from further afield.
They put their money in Dubai property in preference to leaving it in their own country and often are not actually interested in renting them out.
Many are not the professional landlords that we see in the UK - that count every dirham of rental income and realize that they lose money on every week a place stays empty.
Here - landlords greedily chase the headline annual rent amount - without the sophistication to accept a lower figure to get it rented quicker!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Around now is your best time, coming into summer / Ramadan. There is a pattern with new immigrants starting jobs in August (Eid and new school year) and demand for housing rises accordingly. Even if people aren't going home for the summer there is a lot of people leaving units as their yearly tenancy contract is on this cycle. Down and up sizing leaves gaps in the market.

However as mentioned, you need to evaluate property on a case by case basis too and try not to get too wound up about some of the ludicrous situations.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> Any particular time of the year when rents for apartments are lowest? ...


yes... last year's rents are lower than this years...


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Wandering around the Springs lately I have noticed a lot more properties up for rent and sale, seems to have built up in the last month or so.

There is one place near to us with a view over the lake and private pool that has about 15 agencies all working to get it rented out, its been like this for close on a month as well, and its reasonably priced as wel.

So I would say the market is pretty soft right now.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I agree - in the next few weeks, run up to Ramadan is about the quietest time.
Companies are eager to complete deals before the summer slump!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ladydi14 (May 31, 2015)

we are having to look now as we have maxed our 3 year contract in The Greens, landlord 
sold property to another and the new did not know of the policy to inform tenants of increase
within the 90days of contract year out so my husband went to authorities and we have our place at same amount but new landlord went through system and has issued within 12months to Evict which is fine as we were looking for larger anyway but the way property is handled or rather mishandled her is annoying and always seems to favor the landlord, the previous would not budge an inch to fix anything leaks, mold, broken entry etc so I am happy to move on and someone else will pay the increase for same crappy apartment, the only value is the areas I enjoy walking running outside areas in The Greens and hope we may find 2 bedroom or smaller villa in The Springs or ground floor in Greens, anyway sorry for rant


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ladydi14 said:


> we are having to look now as we have maxed our 3 year contract in The Greens, landlord
> sold property to another and the new did not know of the policy to inform tenants of increase
> within the 90days of contract year out so my husband went to authorities and we have our place at same amount but new landlord went through system and has issued within 12months to Evict which is fine as we were looking for larger anyway but the way property is handled or rather mishandled her is annoying and always seems to favor the landlord, the previous would not budge an inch to fix anything leaks, mold, broken entry etc so I am happy to move on and someone else will pay the increase for same crappy apartment, the only value is the areas I enjoy walking running outside areas in The Greens and hope we may find 2 bedroom or smaller villa in The Springs or ground floor in Greens, anyway sorry for rant


Would have been good to see some punctuation and paragraphs!
However, you DON'T have to leave the apartment if you don't want to. The new landlord can only evict if they want to sell the property or reside in it - hence I hope one of these two reasons is valid for the new landlord.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Would have been good to see some punctuation and paragraphs!...


or any semblance of grammar...


----------

